# Santorini / Greece



## Fenol (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

beautiful greece :cheers:


----------



## IloveSevilla (Mar 13, 2010)

Fenol said:


>


Wow!! I love this photo!!

I have to visit Greek islands...


----------



## Urbanethan (Jul 5, 2010)

Amazing pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I was there in the summer (June of this year). The island its really amazing and very nice; highly recommended :cheers:


----------



## nidz (Dec 26, 2009)

One word : waw! Now I really want to see this place with my own eyes.


----------



## URBANITY REPORTS (Nov 12, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

love this thread......fantastic photos....:cheers1:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Extremly beautiful
Santorini is the most beautiful place in the world.


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> I was there in the summer (June of this year). The island its really amazing and very nice; highly recommended :cheers:


did you enjoy crepes at Alexander Kouskolekas and his swedish wife ?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I was in Fira two nights, just to see my friends from there... so i didnt enjoy crepes at Alexander Kouskoulekas... (i didnt knew ) next time


----------

